# VIA Canadian video



## CHamilton (Apr 15, 2013)

Play this in full screen mode!


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice video! Makes me want to ride the Canadian again!


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 15, 2013)

Brings back memories . . .


----------



## yarrow (Apr 23, 2013)

that is nice, charlie. thanks. can't beat the domes


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 23, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Play this in full screen mode!


 Thanks Charlie, I just rode in Feb. and it makes me want to Ride again Today!


----------



## CHamilton (May 18, 2014)

Here's another good video from VIA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZM08SXQYpo&list=UUb_KjOjRGoTFh7bAJTfrLGg

More on VIA's YouTube channel.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 19, 2014)

Great vids, VIA!


----------

